# Jinx due in April (Kidded)



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

We just bought Jinx prego and I like this much better, no waiting five months! We were told she is due in April, and they expect within a couple weeks. She is a 2 yr old ff and already has bagged up pretty good (cantelope) but not strutted. It's just to where the hair has begun to pull back away from the teats in a larger circle.  Her ligs are still firm, she hasn't dropped or hollowed out and isn't carrying very wide (or deep) so I'm thinking a single for her first time. No discharge that I've seen, though she's only been home a couple days now. The baby is strong, though, and when she's laying down you can see her whole stomach shake as it kicks! :leap:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Jinx due in April*

Aww. I love watching the babies move. Hope all goes well!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April*

Thank you! :hi5:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April*

Awww can't wait to see what she haves  She's that beautiful girl you posted in the other thread in goat management right? If so...again beautiful 
My doe who is preggo and due 4/26 just got the udder giong where it's tightened and you don't just see hair, but see skin... So if she's anything like my girl then she has a couple of weeks to go. I love feeling herbelly, her baby has been kicking right in front of her udder...I keep joking that it's already learning how to bound and leap...but I don't think she thinks it's too funny... heh...


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April*

Yes, that's her and her feet are looking so much better! I rasped them a little flatter on the bottom yesterday. She's walking slow and all bow-legged in the back, poor girl. I have no idea if that's how she normally walks (all wide) or not since we got her prego. She's not very wide in the belly so I was thinking a single, but I keep feeling the baby kicking left side with a head or rump on the right so...either big or maybe surprise twins!
I'm thinking a couple weeks left still, if not three. ALso hoping for a buckling but this sire throws about 90% girls! ray:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Jinx due in April*

Wow Aimee you, me, and Candice might have babies at the same time. How awesome would that be. Faith (my doe) is due the 28th and wild child (Candice's doe) is due on the 26th. Lets try to throw Jinx in there too. So in 3 weeks hopefully we will all have some new boer babies. My girl is looking kind of large but she has had single girls the first 2 years so we will see if she doesn't repeat the first 2 years. I have been super bad with my doe Joy's hooves this year and she is standing like Jinx now but she didn't before so I am hopeing with some more trimmings maybe she will grow out of it and so will Jinx so we don't have to worry about culling them. Just give her some time to see if it was just the lack of trimmings that made her walk that way.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April*

Thanks Roger, I think she's going to be fine with what I've seen so far and I'm sure Joy will be, too. Not trimming can be corrected, it's founder and bad genetics that can't. :wink: 
Tonight Jinx's ligs have softened since last night (but still very present). Her tail head has noticibly risen and she is losing her mucus plug, the clear yellow variety. Her udder has also gotten bigger since last night. She still hasn't hollowed out or dropped. That means I have, oh, about three weeks left! :ZZZ:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April*

Well, this morning Jinx's ligs have again dropped and softened. It's a very noticable change since last night and her tail head appears to have risen more, getting soft underneath. I wouldn't call her ligs "mushy" just yet but pretty close. I can still feel them both but they are soft and SOOO low since yesterday. She has also dropped a little now to where you can see a hollow starting from her spine to her belly and her teats have filled. Funny how this makes her look more wide since she was carrying so high before. Her normally very-puffy vulva is starting to flatten. No more discharge so far this morning (was off and on yesterday) and no signs of labor. She's chilling in her stall since she's a ff and I want to keep a close eye on her. Fortunately, it's only 70 degrees here at noon (was 90 yesterday!) so pretty cool in the barn and I have a fan going. I kept one of the other girls in today to keep her company so they are both content. :leap: Think :kidblue: ! A doeling there with him would be nice, but I really, really want a buckling from her! I've already picked out his name and everything.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April*

Well, Jinx lost her lig tonight. That's right, only one. The right lig cannot be found but the left is still low and softer but still present. I'm sure she'll find it by morning, though. I think they trained them how to do that at the Doe Academy (my spy doe told me). No discharge since the last post but she's been extremely lazy lately, even laying down in the pasture to eat grass. She has a nice udder for a ff. In the last week her sides have really filled out and her tail head continues to rise. She's just barely starting to get that hint of sunken in before her hips. So.....five months left until kids! :greengrin:
She hasn't given me a single stretch, paw at the ground, bite at the stomach, or moan. Novice!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (strutted udder)*

This morning we finally have a strutted udder and her teats are really engorged. Since I don't shave their udders, it is easier for me to tell. Where there was once a fuzzy white udder I can now see skin and freckles as if her hair melted away.  Her ligs are still low and mush on both sides now. She hasn't hollowed out in her sides but she is carrying lower to where under her belly it now looks rounded and her kid(s) haven't been moving around much for two days. She's a ff in pretty good shape, so maybe she wont hollow out much. Her vulva has flattened, she's been having HARD teeth grinding since last night, and today began stretching. She's also acting a bit nutty, not wanting me to touch her at all by butting lightly at me but then coming over to rub her head all over me. I thought maybe the nasty storms we had roll through here Saturday morning at 5 AM combined with the full moon might bring kids last night but nope. She was so miserable last night, shifting around and moving about a foot without even getting up, panting 48-60 times a minute so loud I could count it on the monitor and the weather was nice and cool.
I had her in her stall all morning but just turned her out an hour ago so she can loaf outside the barn with the others (watching her, checking every 30 minutes). Hopeful for kids by tomorrow!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Jinx due in April (strutted udder)*

Yay! Hope she gives you what you want! :wink:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (strutted udder)*

Thank you! I just want that teeth grinding to be over, I cringe every time she starts up (twice a minute for about 10 seconds each). It sounds like a loud bull frog and just the thought...it hurts my ears! It's a lot louder and more frequent than it was last night. OOOOWWWWW!! :help:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (strutted udder)*

Good Luck! I hope everything goes smoothly and can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jinx due in April (strutted udder)*

:leap: babies soon... :hi5:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (strutted udder)*

Any updates Aimee? I hope all is well your way


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (strutted udder)*

No updates except that she spent all night grinding her teeth and making MY mouth hurt! The lig on the left side is completely gone now with the right still mush. Her udder is about to pop and she looks to have dropped more in the belly this morning (still not hollow but the baby bump has moved much lower). She's been freaking out because she's in the stall and was about to tear up the barn so I had to go get Seven and put her in the adjacent stall. Both are chilling with food, water, and a fan. :greengrin: It's only 75 out right now, got cooler with the storms this weekend. I'd turn the poor girl out but I know the moment I do she'll kid somewhere in the pasture. :roll: That would be okay if she wasn't a ff. So I'm stuck working from home watching her on the monitor.
Today she's been so psycho! She acts like I'm a wolf whenever I come near the stall. I want to yell, "Push! Push!" No discharge yet. When Seven kids in July, Jinx can return the favor and occupy the next stall. :greengrin:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (strutted udder)*

Well, Jinx *SHOULD* have her kids this weekend. Of all the does who were placed in with the buck at the same time as her, eight kids were born two nights ago, four kids were born last night, and three does are supposed to have them by tonight (the last three). They are in stalls and in early labor. That just leaves Jinx. Her ligs are so mushy this afternoon that I can barely feel any trace of them (but I can). She was having some contractions last night, gritting her teeth and biting at her stomach, shifting around all over the stall. She was so miserable she didn't even care that I was checking her ligs and lifting her tail to see if we had any new discharge. Usually that causes her to get up and try to move away. I was surprised she didn't go last night but, we wait! 
Unfortunately, I have her out of her stall. It's 90 degrees and even with the fan going it's too hot in the barn. She's lounging in the shade and I'm trying to be diligent in watching her. I'm thinking twins, one boy and one girl. ray: And while I'm at it, if the doeling could be painted that would be nice.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jinx due in April (ligs barely there)*

Hoping for happy and healthy kiddings.... plus.. those paint doelings.. :kidred: :kidred: Holy Cow ...90 degree's... that is warm...we have 66 degree's partly cloudy here.... :hug:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (ligs barely there)*

Thank you, Pam. Ah, what I wouldn't do for 66 degrees and partly cloudy! I don't even think we get down that low at night anymore.  I'm sure my boers still feel like they are in Africa!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (ligs barely there)*

Come on Jinx! My guess is :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (ligs gone)*

I hope you are right, Shelly, but I'd take paint girls too! Who am I kidding, I'd be happy with anything. :wink: Today her ligs feel gone. Her belly still hasn't dropped which has me puzzled but one of my other ff didn't either. All I'm saying is she had better not kid while we are at church in the morning! Here are some pictures of Jinx....all of the other does in her breeding group have all kidded. She's the lone hold out!
These will be the first fullblood kids born here registerd with our herd name, so I'm excited about that!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (ligs barely there)*

She looks ready to pop.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jinx due in April (ligs barely there)*

She's getting there.... :hi5:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (ligs barely there)*

Wow she does look ready to pop! Poor girl! I hope she doesn't keep you waiting too long! Sounds like our girls are going to go about the same time! Wild Child is sunken in everywhere right now, she looks awful LOL


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (ligs barely there)*

Lots of us waiting for babies...I Love This!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (ligs barely there)*

Just checking in for an update...how's Jinx?


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (ligs barely there)*

Absolutely no changes! I'm glad she let me go to church.  She seems all ready to go except for the belly drop and I can still feel what seems to be a head just in front of her right leg. I'm watching her walk around the pasture all focused on chowing down.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jinx due in April (ligs barely there)*

:hug: ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (ligs barely there)*

Oh how I know what you mean! We're in the same boat!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (ligs barely there)*

She's carrying two-day-old kids in there! The breeder thought she may go earlier than the other girls because she was more bagged up early on, but they've all delivered now. The buck was taken out at the point where he said she'd have them by this weekend. All the other girls went Weds, Thurs, and Fri. :hair: I have to work in the morning, which is really putting me in a dilema.
Well, I have the udder and you have the discharge, Candice. Want to trade?  I haven't seen any discharge in awhile now. I was kind of hoping for Easter babies! Well, the night isn't over but it's quiet enough that it might as well be. Maybe we'll keep each other company Tuesday? :coffee2: 
I don't think her belly is every going to drop! It just gets rounder and rounder.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (ligs barely there)*

Okay, well, maybe we're getting something. Jinx was lying down, stood up quickly and charged the front of her stall to butt the gate, and then went and layed back down (nobody was at her stall door). She kicked her leg out a couple times while lying down, then got back up and stood hunched while stomping at some invisible monster on the ground.
I'm not saying what it might be, don't want to jinx myself :laugh: , but if not I'm taking her to a goat shrink in the morning!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (ligs barely there)*

OMG LOL Sounds dramatic! Hopefully this is a start! I was positive Wild Child was in labor Fri night, she was doing sooo much stretching....and acting like the other girls when they were starting labor... I think she is probably the most sensitive goat we have, more 'whiney' than the others so to speak...
Her udder is definitely advancing and poor girl can barely walk LOL And our saga continues....


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (ligs barely there)*

She dropped! :clap: I've never seen it happen that quickly. When I checked her before putting her in the stall for the night she hadn't dropped. She looked like she had on the monitor with the shadowing (could see her spine above her belly level) but went out to look in person. Her belly has dropped a full two inches below her spine level now to where I can palpate the bony ridges along the edge of the spine! Her belly also feels "softer" now on the right, can't feel the baby before her right hip where it was earlier!  With my other girls it was a gradual drop, and she was just Boom!
I may be excited for nothing and we have a few days left but the long awaited drop has occured!!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (ligs barely there)*

How funny is that! Sounds like she might be getting the ball rolling and that definitely explains her bizarre behavior earlier!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (ligs barely there)*

My guess is that it's going to be tonight! I'm even going to guess that it will be before 1:00 am your time! I'm also betting that it's not goat babies in there...its goat aliens who Jinx was just trying to drive out. Or maybe she's just tired of getting kicked in the guts.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (ligs barely there)*

Nothing yet, and I agree it must be aliens who have a 190 day gestation! At breakfast she waddled out from her stall and then jus plopped down in the circle where everyone was eating, looking miserable. First time she hasn't wanted to eat! I told her I was sorry but since she wasn't streaming, grunting, pushing I had to go to work. I'll be home in about an hour to do some work there and have kept my fingers crossed all morning!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (ligs barely there)*

I hope she waits for you! Sounds like the same thing Wild Child was doing yesterday, although she never misses out on grain!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (ligs barely there)*

So I guess it was just wishful thinking...I was really wanting you and Candice to have Easter babies!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (ligs barely there)*

I was hoping for Easter babies as well, but it seems they passed all of those out already. :greengrin: I'm home and she waited for me. Her belly has now dropped about 4 inches below her spine to where it's I can see it hollowing out (FINALLY). Everybody else was out in the pasture while she was lying on the backside of the barn alone. I'm not sure if "the drop" can be seen as well in this photo or not, but it's an obvious change in person.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (ligs barely there)*

Glad she waited on you! She definitely looks dropped in that pic! Better keep an eye on her!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (ligs barely there)*

:clap:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (ligs barely there)*

Well, after a sleepless night for us both we still have no kids! :hair: I have her on the monitor and all night she tossed and turned, stuck her head into a corner and stood there grunting, kicked her feet around, panted, moaned. She finally gave the nice sign of digging and pawing along with biting and kicking at her stomach. She woke me up on a regular basis and I was afraid to sleep heavily thinking "this is it".
Her whole back end is mush today, she's not walking much and is just laying around as much as possible. We also have some gel consistency amber discharge now (small amount). :applaud: I think she's waiting to give me a birthday present :balloons: tomorrow so I expect to be up after midnight with kids, but I'll take early evening!
It would be nice to have our first registered kids born on my birthday since I have nothing else planned for the occasion. :wink: We'll see.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jinx due in April (ligs barely there)*

Oh that would be a great birthday gift wouldn't it... :hi5: :hug: :thumb:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (Early Labor)*

It would be great, Pam, and it looks like it will be a birthday present after all! Jinx is in her stall having mild contractions, gritting her teeth loudly, and we just got a 6 inch string of amber colored discharge. I didn't think it was possible but her udder has filled even more since feeding them dinner at 7. At that time, I could feel a baby leg in front of her right hip, but now that area is hollow and the baby has moved more down under her. Feels like a big kid! I'm hoping that was two and not just a dinosaur.
Seems like it's going to be another long evening for me, but that's a good thing! (She had better not make me look like a fool). :laugh:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Jinx due in April (Early Labor)*

Good luck I hope it is not too big of a beast. I can't wait to see what she has. I really want mine to go right now.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Jinx due in April (Early Labor)*

Yay! Hopefully both Pye and Jinx will just get this done and over with! Lol. Good luck.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (Early Labor)*

I'm staying tuned...can't wait to see a few wet babies!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (Early Labor)*

No major progression right now. She's lying down and keeps kicking the wall, turning around to stare at and bite her stomach after throwing her head up. She looks like me waiting for them to come in with my epidural! She'll push with her leg and rock up off her stomach, then settle down again. I think she's going to keep me up for awhile tonight.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (Early Labor)*

These kids are definitely coming today, now it's just a matter of when. Jinx is still stomping, digging, grunting, and having more discharge. Her ligs are completely gone without a trace. I'm glad today is the day because...
It's overcast and cooler today and heavy storms are coming around midnight. That means Thursday and Friday will be only 80 degrees, much better weather for a new mama and kids to be in the stall. Poor girl is now on "lock down" until we have kids. :laugh:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (In Labor)*

Much stronger and more frequent contractions. Pushing soon!! :clap:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (In Labor)*

So glad to hear it! And I can't wait to hear what she has and see some pics!! We just got hit by very strong storms, and more on the way  Hopefully it won't be too bad your way!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (In Labor)*

The wind is kicking and it's overcast right now (thank God for cooler weather!) but it isn't supposed to start storming until late tonight between midnight and 4 AM. I think the worst of it is supposed to be North of us around Atlanta and North Alabama.
I'm in the house taking a quick break because she starts getting upset if I'm not sitting right there with her, but wanted to show some quick labor pics.  Still no pushing but she's having really nice contractions now.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Jinx due in April (In Labor)*

How is she doing? Do u have babies yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jinx due in April (In Labor)*

She is having strong contractions in those pics...won't be long.... :hug: :wink:


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (In Labor)*

She's a beautiful girl...even in labor.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (In Labor)*

Thank you guys. STILL no kids! She's up and pacing like a mad woman and screaming at the top of her lungs (all within the last hour) but no pushing or streaming, still contracting and miserable. ray: she goes before midnight because we're supposed to have some nasty storms then! (She just doesn't want me going out for my birthday dinner so she's holding out).


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Jinx due in April (In Labor)*

Have you checked to make sure one is not stuck? I am just wondering because those look like strong contractions for no progress but I could be wrong.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (In Labor)*

That's what I was worried about, Roger, and just got off the phone with the breeder with that same question. He told me that as long as she wasn't pushing and screaming it was okay and to just wait her out. She hasn't begun pushing yet (even with those hard contractions) and no streaming yet, but she's sure hollering up a storm and grinding those teeth for all she's worth. She's making me a nervous wreck!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Jinx due in April (In Labor)*

O sorry I thought she was pushing also. Well I am thinking the same thing as long as she isn't pushing with no progress then it is just a waiting game. I sure hope she goes soon so you can have your birthday dinner even though it is almost 6 p.m.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (In Labor)*

Thoughts and prayers that all goes well and she gives you kids soon before the storms start! We're under another tornado watch until 1am  It's been pouring rain since about 2:40pm....I am so ready for this weather to improve, and not looking forward to another night of possible bad weather  i hear Alabama got hit hard and lives were lost. Hopefully that bad stuff doesn't hit you guys!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (In Labor)*

Thank you, Candice, and hope you guys stay safe tonight! We're supposed to get just the moderate bottom portion of the storm I think you guys are getting later as well. Our weather said isolated tornadoes possible, but more of a heavy thunderstorm. I can't see on the radar where it's going to hit us at all (looks to be all north) but it's clouding over and has been very windy all day.
It seems like Jinx has put her labor on pause. I just don't get it. I don't know if I need to be concerned at this point or not, but those contractions earlier were to where I thought she was about to start pushing. Then she had pacing, screaming, kicking her stomach, and now she's just standing in there eating her dinner quietly. :shrug: 
I cannot feel her kid(s) at all on the right side now. I had felt one in front of her hip yesterday and then this morning it was down low on the right (almost under her). Now I can't feel anything but flubby belly so I know it/they are getting into diving position. I may go in and check just for my own peace of mind soon.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (In Labor)*

Oh, and instead of a nice dinner out and movie at a theater, I got Dominos and pay-per-view. :cake:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Jinx due in April (In Labor)*

Well that's still a nice birthday dinner. I kind of like those nights in. Good luck and I hope she kids soon. I am thinking Faith may go tomorrow but we will see.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (In Labor)*

Any news? I've been checking in hoping for an update. I hope all is well your way!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (In Labor)*

I finally went in and checked. She is dilated to about three fingers (a tight three, so maybe 2 1/2) and I could not feel body parts on the other side of the cervix. :shrug: I thought I might have felt a soft bubble (amniotic sack) but wasn't going to push harder and potentially rupture it.
It seemed labor stalled out for her after dinner (and screaming her had off for 3 hours) but may be starting back up again. She's once again pushing out her rear leg and digging the 3rd indention in her stall with it. I'm thinking that I may end up having to try to get her dilated a little more but don't want to do that unless I have to.
When I go into the vulva, I also had to go up slightly to get over the pelvic bone to the cervix so that's not going to be fun at all. She's a ff so really hoping I'm just worrying for nothing and she'll get there in her own time. She's just started to stand, stretch, and bite at that stomach again so maybe we're getting the ball rolling again after I checked her. Sometimes a little check is all it takes. :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Jinx due in April (In Labor)*

I'm heading out for the day, but hope and pray all is still going well! Wild Child had me thinking she was going to go Fri night...Sat...but not Sun and Sun night and then she had her twins early Mon morning! ff's....hehe...


----------

